# newbie says "hi" and thanks!! Couple of questions too



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

First let me say..what a nice message board!!! What wonderful information and such nice people here!! Thanks for letting me join!
Lurked for many years on other boards..wow, what a difference!

Made the walmart soap. I whipped the oils with my stick blender while waiting for the lye to cool. When I added lye it was a giant pile of pound cake like batter! LOL..My soap turned out fine except it made WAy more than 6 lbs!! 

Is there any practical reason to make that mistake again?

Question on youtube video..she mixed lye and water, then added her oils and let the heat melt them, then she added 2 cups of lemon juice. 
Why would you need to neutralize the ph if your soap cooked right? What do you think about that method? 

Third question...does homemade soap kill germs as well as store bought? 

Thanks EVERYONE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you make the Wal-Mart recipe from the soap recipe sticky here? It calls for 7# of oils, 1# of lye and (approx) 2# of liquid. So a total of about 10# of soap.
I melt my oils in my soap bucket. Add lye to frozen milk in a ss bowl and stir until the milk melts and the lye is dissolved. Then I add the lye/milk to the oils and stick blend.
Don't know about the youtube video. ?? Have no idea why she'd add lemon juice. With any new-to-you recipe, you should run it through a soap calculator to make sure it's using the correct amount of liquid and lye for the amount of oils. I like the calculator at thesage.com
Good handwashing kills germs. 

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

:biggrin Duh..no wonder it did not fit in my six pound mold!!!! :rofl

Thanks!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you liked the soap that the walmart recipe made, put it into the sage.com then click recalculate and put in 7 pounds, it will then change the recipe to fit your mold. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! And happy soaping! I use two calculators because one gives me different info that is helpful to me. www.soapcalc.net
After doing a lot of reading I think that some of the EO's and other additives that you could add might be helpful in reducing the germs, but I'm new to soaping and really don't know the answer. I'm just guessing.
Linda


----------



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Linda,
thanks for the welcome!
I would be interested to know what you find out. Thanks for the soapcalctip too!


----------

